# XBOX One



## 365Networks (May 21, 2013)

Anyone watching the XBOX One live stream? On TV and available here: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hub/reveal

Looks great, seems like they didn't even upgrade anything gaming-related and seems its all about the flashiness and the perks...


----------



## wdq (May 21, 2013)

I just finished watching the live stream. Basically a new system that is a rectangular glossy box with a built in Kinect. Powered by Windows, very multitasking oriented. Built in live TV. Community/online/media driven.

A decent amount of new games coming this year. A bunch of new sports games including a new football engine from EA Sports, a new Forza game, a Halo TV series, Call of Duty Ghosts, and they plan to announce a whole lot more at E3.

So just like with the PS4 the console is basically a PC from a few years ago put into the console form factor. Some exclusive games, and a whole lot more planned for E3.


----------



## ryan (May 21, 2013)

Dat gloss.


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

Really glad they didn't go overboard on design. Given Microsoft's long standing history of trying to ruin a good thing, I was fully expecting them to demo a console that looked like this: http://regmedia.co.uk/2013/03/14/cube_1.jpg

I'll definitely be buying.


----------



## atho (May 21, 2013)

I didn't read anything on it, yet, Is it backwards compatible? Will it play all my old XBOX 360 games? Will I be able to "transfer" my current XBL games or XBL pts to new console?

Hopefully.


----------



## Night (May 21, 2013)

What's with all these new consoles having social integration? Man I'm totally going to post my new high score in a video game straight to Twitter.

Social TV? What are we gonna do now, gossip about people's clothes?

Other than how stupid social media is, hopefully since everything is in the cloud it doesn't screw over game sharing. It will suck if you can't borrow a friend's game any longer or even be able to buy used games. I sort of feel they are moving towards this only to ruin the used game and game sharing industries and milk the cash cow that is game consoles even more.


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2013)

I used to be big into consoles and such (PS1/PS2/Wii/XBOX/WiiU/etc) but i've lost a lot of interest in them. There's few games for the PS* and XBOX that aren't ported to the PC at the same time these days.

The WiiU's the only thing that I'm even planning on keeping just because I'm a huge fan of Nintendo's games (Zelda, Metroid, Mario, etc)

Francisco


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I used to be big into consoles and such (PS1/PS2/Wii/XBOX/WiiU/etc) but i've lost a lot of interest in them. There's few games for the PS* and XBOX that aren't ported to the PC at the same time these days.
> 
> 
> The WiiU's the only thing that I'm even planning on keeping just because I'm a huge fan of Nintendo's games (Zelda, Metroid, Mario, etc)
> ...


You haven't played Halo with me and Ryan at 3am, that's why you're not as into it anymore 


People get annoyed though. We'll play halo and only halo, and the same matchmaking playlist, all freaking night.


----------



## wdq (May 21, 2013)

atho said:


> I didn't read anything on it, yet, Is it backwards compatible? Will it play all my old XBOX 360 games? Will I be able to "transfer" my current XBL games or XBL pts to new console?


 

I read that the console won't be backwards compatible.

http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/21/4349698/xbox-one-not-backward-compatible-xbox-360


----------



## Francisco (May 21, 2013)

jarland said:


> You haven't played Halo with me and Ryan at 3am, that's why you're not as into it anymore
> 
> 
> People get annoyed though. We'll play halo and only halo, and the same matchmaking playlist, all freaking night.


I used to play a *lot* of Halo/Battlefield with 123Systems-Andrew back in the day. My first xbox got banned since I had flashed it. I got a new one but at that point him & I both got really busy with work and never got around to playing matches.

I got an xbox slim just sitting here doing nothing and it has maybe 10 hours of gameplay on it.

I've considered trading it for a PS3 just to get some more RPG's going on but I fear it'd end up the same.

Francisco


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

Francisco said:


> busy


 

Ain't that the truth. Honestly I don't think we've played for a minute since new years.


----------



## netnub (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One actually got my attention.I have a xbox 360 slim, it hasn't been turned on in about 1 1/2 years now because I've been busy. The design does look quite nice, but what I'm working on is nicer 

Working on a gaming system built off of the raspberry PI. Its neat.


----------



## 365Networks (May 21, 2013)

Would be nice if it had backwards compatibility for sure, I just flashed my 360 and that is really the only reason why I get around to playing it. I prefer the PS3 myself as I'd rather go online when I want and not have to worry about paying a monthly/yearly subscription.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 21, 2013)

That's the one thing that's continually kept me away from the XBOX360: the subscription. Let's see what Sony has in store when they unveil the PS4.


----------



## Eased (May 21, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> That's the one thing that's continually kept me away from the XBOX360: the subscription. Let's see what Sony has in store when they unveil the PS4.


 PS4 was unveiled already.. 

http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/consoles/ps4-release-date-news-and-features-937822


----------



## nim (May 21, 2013)

Yea, 8GB Ram. Only proc info is that there will be eight cores. Also, they will be using three operating systems, one un-named. And yea, let me play used games or else. I refuse to be jacked in 24/7, I'm human I get to pull the plug once and awhile

Oh yea, and Sony stock is up 9% -- I take it this wasn't what microsoft wanted to achieve. The panic is suppose to give your company a hysteria spike! DOH!

Seriously, if you're gaming on a console..you already are losing.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 21, 2013)

Eased said:


> PS4 was unveiled already..


 

Didn't know that, I've clearly been living in cave.



nim said:


> Seriously, if you're gaming on a console..you already are losing.


 

Here we go again with the "PC MASTER RACE" argument. I don't know about anyone else but I like consoles such as the PS3 because it allows me to chat with friends that come over my place and casually play when I'm bored.


----------



## wlanboy (May 22, 2013)

For me console gaming is all about easy gaming. I have one afternoon a week (max) where I do have some time for gaming. I do not have time for DRM and driver hassle. So I switched to consoles.

Looking forward to the new generation but I have no clue if I should buy a Xbox or PS.

My History: Sega Mega Drive, SNES, Playstation, GameCube, Playstation 2, Xbox 360.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 22, 2013)

Looks sexy for whatever that is worth


----------



## Alto (May 22, 2013)

Bold prediction - the Xbox One is screwed. Unless nobody brings games to the PS3, the inability to buy used games without paying a full-price fee for the Xbox one is going to upset everyone.

Buyers will hate it because they won't be able to extend their gaming budgets by trading in, and so will consider purchases more carefully (possibly shoving yet another nail in the coffin of non-franchise/sequel titles on console).

Retailers will hate it because they'll sell less, and won't get their tasty mark-ups on used games anymore.

The need to have an internet connection at least once every 24 hours isn't going to help either.

I believe the points above were key in Sony's share price rising immediately following the MS event.


----------



## wdq (May 22, 2013)

I think Microsoft is going to market the Xbox One as more than just a gaming console. They'll talk about how great their media center features are and that your family needs this all in one device that can handle all of your media.

Sony seems to be going directly after the gamer crowd with the PS4. Of course they'll have media features, but they appear to have spent the most time on making it the ideal gaming console. 

So lots of families might end up buying the Xbox One seeing that it can allow them to Skype with family that is out of time, watch TV very easily, and those sorts of things.

The real problem with that is that some families might already be really deeply involved with one ecosystem like Apple or Google so they might end up getting an Apple TV, or a Google TV instead of an Xbox One simply for the experience and integration. I could also add that the majority of the newer televisions on the market are smart TV's with these sort of features built right in. They would then get something like the PS4 knowing that it plays games well.


----------



## 365Networks (May 22, 2013)

Having to buy the game brand new is going to kill off gaming on the Xbox, it's nice they are getting rid of the online codes but this is not a better decision at all. Can you play the single player even if it is 'synced' to another Xbox? Or is it fully unusable? Would be nice to at least bring the damn DVD to a friends to play it without having to bring the console..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 22, 2013)

Consoles are a fairly obsolete thing for my house.  With the exception of the kids playing on the Wii, all it gets used for now is occasional Netflix (time to re-enable my CA proxy... the US selections have gone to shit again).  The PS3 is nothing more than a glorified media player now, soon to be replaced once I get around to building a new media/MythTV box.  I do pretty much all of my gaming on PC, sometimes breaking out the DS while travelling/etc.

When I do have company over, we're more the type to gather around the billiards table or BBQ rather than the TV.  Can't remember the last time I actually did console co-op with someone.


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

I'm not a fan personally, but I am excited for the PS4.


----------



## JDiggity (May 22, 2013)

I actually think you will learn that both are going to go the way of the non resellable game way. Microsoft is back peddaling on that already. Some games will not be able to be resold. Also they are looking to move away from the traditional disk method and move twoards the online method of buying games anyway. I am sure we will see big disk drives and tons of power for one reason. Everything done in one place. Wait till we know all the facts about both.


----------



## Tux (May 22, 2013)

My Wii is gathering dust and crying because I switched to PC gaming a while ago. The only real reason for me to use a console was because gaming options on Linux were not up to par at the time, but now that a better selection is now available (thank you, Valve!) I have no use for it other than perhaps a Nagios host or file server. The Wii is pretty low-power and is useful for these tasks.


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 8, 2013)

Im a big fan of the xbox's but i think i may be swaying towards the ps4 for this one!


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 8, 2013)

Big xbox guy here, but as others have mentioned I'm watching and considering the ps4.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have all the consoles of the current generation, but Xbox One this round doesn't seem to be doing too well.


----------

